# System Interrupt Controller No Driver



## jokeapri (Dec 2, 2008)

I have been going nuts for days trying to figure this out! I've searched all over the web to no avail. So I'm here for help. I have a Toshiba Satellite M45 laptop. Intel Centrino 1.8ghz w/ Windows XP SP2. In the Device manager there is a yellow exclamation on Unknown PCI Device & System Interrupt Controller (Says no driver installed). I didn't notice it affecting anything, so I didn't worry about it. Well I tried to install a card into the PCMCIA slot & nothing happens. I tested the card on another laptop & it worked. So I know it's not the card. I assume that the two items in the device manager must be the problem. I went to Toshiba's support site & downloaded all new drivers, still nothing. I tried letting the device search the web for the driver;nothing. I search everywhere I could think of looking for an answer. No Luck. Any ideas? Thank you in advance!


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello & welcome to TSF, 

can you please give me the rest of the info for your laptop 

i need the remaining numbers to bring up your system so i can get mor info so i can find your driver for you 

Toshiba Satelite Laptop M45-????? it is these remaining numbers that are needed you can find them on the bottom of the case


----------



## jokeapri (Dec 2, 2008)

Mike,
Thanks! It's a M45-S351


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello , 

now i need you to give me the version of your software as in 

Windows XP Home ED
Windows XP Professional ED
Windows XP Media Center ED 

for i need to know to direct you to the right link so i have to investigate the driver a little more so i know you will be getting the right one


----------



## jokeapri (Dec 2, 2008)

Windows XP Professional ED SP2. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello , 

got to run / i will be back shortly 

got a snow storm & elderly mother is in the snowbank 

lol


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello , 

well i am back 

okay now this is what i need you to do 

i need you to go back to your device manager 

now i need you to scroll down to (System Devices) i need you to take a screen shot of this while it is exspanded 

for the driver you need was not in the driver pk that i had found so i need to look at these drivers so i can get the individual driver for this driver is listed in here that i need to get for you to get your system working properly


----------



## jokeapri (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Mike,

I hope it wasn't to big of a snow bank!

Here is a snapshot of my Device Manager.


Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

okay 

give me a bit for no i have to get the link after i find it

i will be back shortly


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello , 

what you are going to have to do is follow this link 

http://www.radarsync.com

and download the driver scanner program for the only way you can get the driver at the moment is to have this program / it is free / to be a memeber is free / to get the drivers is free 

but they have the driver 

so even if i did find it & gave you the link you would still have to do this it is now one of their conditions ???

but i use it also for drivers for my clients systems / you could use it for any system also 

once installed then just do a driver scan & it will give you updates for all your drivers for everything on your system that requires a driver to work

you can uninstall it when you are done


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again 

it is for xp & vista


----------



## jokeapri (Dec 2, 2008)

Mike,

Thanks so much for helping me with this. But that program didn't work. It did find 15 or so updates that I needed. I downloaded & installed them all. But I still have the same problems. It did not find anything for the System interrupt controller, or the othe unknown PCI Device.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello , 

okay 

well i will keep looking for the device driver 

just wondering why you didnt get it ??

maybe the one that i was seeing was not the right version or was ment for Vista only 

that is the issue with some drivers / finding the right one !!!

give me a little more time


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

okay , at the moment i can not find the driver for your system !!

all drivers that i found are for other systems to wich might work but since the otherone that i found at Radarsync did not work i dought that they will either

now i did find your thread at Toshibas forum by surfing the net while looking at driver sites 

now you did not tell us that you did a reinstall to wich could of helped by linking us to the thread and what that tech told you 

now so the only thing that i can seggust is that you install intels driver for your chipset and see if that will solve your issue 

here is the link 

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

now it will be the top listing for the graphics accelerator or the 2nd listing 

the reason i seggust this is that some times the download will get corrupt and the install will get corrupt / so end result / malfunctioning devices 

i hope this works


----------



## jokeapri (Dec 2, 2008)

Mike,

My appologies for not mentioning the windows reinstall. I didn't realize that I forgot to mention it & that it made a difference for you. This thing has been driving me nuts! & I have been all over the web looking for a solution. As for the other forum, I posted days ago. I didn't receive any responses. That's when I found this site. You have been very helpful & it's very, very appreciated. Once you started helping me, i didn't even look back .


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

its okay / no biggie / just good to know!! 

so now did that help any ?

for if not then i am thinking of directing you to a program that you will have to put to cd so you can test your motherboard


----------



## jokeapri (Dec 2, 2008)

Mike,

Thanks, but no it didn't help. I'm starting to think it a motherboard problem.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

now that you have the new chipset installed check with the radarsync program again


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

here is the link to the program / programs that are all on a cd called 

UBCD / ultimate boot cd 

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Ultimate_Boot_CD_d4981.html

this is an ISO image that will have to be made into a bootable cd 

you can learn more about the program here 

http://www.ubcd4win.com/


----------



## michaeldrivas1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi---- I did read you went and download most all drivers however did you download a bios update???? Maybe not an update but a reinstall... Use your cd/dvd recovery disk! Well let me know if you did that already?

follow these steps for bios


Download the latestÂ BIOS forÂ your computer per the instructions below , then...

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...&selFamily=1073768663&selModel=882864|PSM40U#

Copy the extracted or expanded BIOS to aÂ diskette

Put the diskette in the diskette drive and press Enter.Â 

To perform the BIOS update, either:

1. Boot from the BIOS diskette.
2. Run the BIOS executable file from Windows
3. Press the F12 key repeatedly, immediately after turning theÂ computer on.


If you are having difficulty finding the BIOS in the list given, you can chose to "Filter by Category" with 
"BIOS" selected as the category. This will show all available BIOS files.

Click on the Title for the download to view more information, or click the diskette icon at the right to start the download.


----------

